

Why isn't YouTube blacked out? - pax

If Google really wanted to make a point, why didn't they black out YouTube, where it really hurts?
======
ippisl
Google is currently being investigated on anti-trust issues . A huge show of
political force might annoy politicians. Google's just being careful.

~~~
pestaa
" _might annoy politicians_ "

That is the whole reason of protesting. Any law would pass if they can't be
bothered.

------
mrkmcknz
I think the blank out of Google is making more of a point then say if they
blacked out Gmail or Youtube.

~~~
doobie
Blanking Google mail would harm the user base. I support doing so for non-
essential services but many of us require access to our mail accounts for a
plethora of reasons.

